# Hassy Question



## JKnobelock (Sep 13, 2010)

The details: 500 C/M hasselblad with the Carl Zeiss Planar 80mm 2.8 t* lens.
This question has more to do with the lens than anything.

When I first got my hands on the lens everything was working grand. However, currently the aperture ring will not go below 5.6, it feels as though there is something preventing the ring from turning. The actual blades will still go to wide open after each shot allowing for a clear view through the viewfinder, but once I press the lever to set the aperture it goes to whatever fstop I am at. So am I right in assuming that somehow something found its way into the lens and is preventing me from going wider that 5.6?


----------



## epatsellis (Sep 13, 2010)

is you shutter speed going to B? the shutter speed and aperture are interlocked, you have to "unlock" them to turn the aperture wider. It would be a good investment to find a third or fourth edition copy of The Hasselblad Manual by Ernst Wildi on amazon (used is fine...) well worth the $5 or $10 to get the most out of your camera. In the meantime, google 500C or 500C/M manual to find one online (for free) to understand how the aperture/shutter speed interlock works.


----------



## JKnobelock (Sep 13, 2010)

I have looked through online manuals. the shutter speed is not stuck on B. and can be moved freely independently of the aperture. However, no matter what shutter speed I set it on, the aperture will always stop at 5.6


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2010)

Ever heard of the nickname Hassle-blad?


----------



## MarkF48 (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you have a "C" lens?
If you don't have the manual, the link below might help out. On page 4 it describes the C lens and how the aperature and shutter speed are "cross-coupled" (interlocked). There is a release shown in Fig. 62, that if you depress it, it will allow you to set the aperature independently of the shutter speed. This little "feature" caught me when I first got a C lens.

http://www.hasselbladhistorical.eu/PDF/HasManuals/500CM.pdf


----------



## JKnobelock (Sep 14, 2010)

I do have a "C" lens. And even though the aperture and shutter speed are interlocked, whenever i depress the piece to move each individually the shutter speed will move throughout all numbers, but the aperture dial will only move between f22-f5.6. Also I dunno if this gives any hints but the internal/external accessory mount ring is loose on most of it, and somewhat tight and not moveable on one part.


----------

